

Ask HN:Alternative to flippa.com? - reymook

I have a website that I want to sell(Domain+PHP code). I don't have any issues with Flippa Service other than I don't have a credit card to pay its listing fee of $19. I do have a paypal account but it isn't having sufficient balance and the country I live in doesn't allow me to transfer money to my paypal account. However, I can receive payments through paypal and transfer it to my bank account.<p>So, is there any similar site that doesn't charge a listing fee or it deducts it from sales balance?
======
flipfilter
Depending on the value of the sale, forums might be an option (e.g. Digital
Point , DN Forum or forums specific to the industry the site is in) but
generally, you get what you pay for, and free options may not give you the
audience you need.

